# Match this picture with a form please!



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm thinking about mounting my deer this year in the same look as he has in this picture... which form do you think would best represent this look? 

Also, does anyone have a 21x7 brown shortcoat cape for sale? 

Thanks for the time and help guys..










If you need a better look, here is a link to the pic in my gallery. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=103998


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

This is about the closest I could come...The hard part is the deer in your picture has his shoulder kinda sweeping right but his neck looks like it's going left and his head is looking straight with his neck...this is a van ***** form...another close one is the mckenzie 6500 however that only comes in a right or left turn, straight isn't an option. This is a tuffy.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

He has got a little skeak to him,, the form you have pictured is to high and upright. Get the sawzall out and make it what you want it to be,, it's easy!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Another picture, kind of the same look, but higher, more like Chris' form I think.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

But you asked about the first picture,, what pose do you really want?


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

the first, I was just making a point with the second pic...how it looked a little more upright.


----------



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

I believe it to be called a semi sneak pose


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

The pose I selected as a possible match is a Van ***** Semi Sneak


----------

